# The trade will happen



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

After the Quicks chat, I am definately feel that the trade is coming.

Why to think that:

McMillan is a new head coach. When Cheeks came, the trade happend in his first year. Nash knows,
McMillan wants more players.
Everytime team changes coaches, trades usually happen.

Also our last 5 games indicate that something happend or will happen. The team can't just give no effort for 3 games in a row, loosing 30+ points, that was history there.

My take is Theo, Ruben + one of the young guys are going out.


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

for those of us who coulcn't listen, did he say anything else of interest? Did he mention a specific trade?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Well, I hope we get a leader, alpha-male type of personality that can actually provide some sense on the court. Someone vocal. Rueben, like him or not, is probably the best at that on this team...getting in other player's faces and telling them to play hard.


----------



## goglik (Mar 14, 2005)

He said, he thinks a big trade will come from Portland. And also that Nash is very busy on the phones. No names in the trades.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I hope we don't get Pansy Hardaway....that guy is a skeez. Remember him starting the player revolt in Orlando to get Bob Hill outta there?

:curse:


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

I hope Monia and Viktor go; no offense....but i love T-Law, JJ and DMiles


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

goglik said:


> After the Quicks chat, I am definately feel that the trade is coming.
> 
> Why to think that:
> 
> McMillan is a new head coach.


Hm, Jason Quick just now broke that story? I'll miss Iavaroni's coaching.



> When Cheeks came, the trade happend in his first year. Nash knows
> McMillan wants more players.
> Everytime team changes coaches, trades usually happen.
> 
> ...


I'll see it when I believe it after they've introduced the players.

Not a knock on Nash's GMing ability, but we've heard enough of the trades that are "supposed to happen" that don't, to basically build us 3 teams.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Xericx said:


> I hope we don't get Pansy Hardaway....that guy is a skeez. Remember him starting the player revolt in Orlando to get Bob Hill outta there?
> 
> :curse:


I'd venture a safe bet IF Penny is traded to Portland, he wouldn't see a minute of playing time. Not only because he's not ready, but because they'd probably eat his contract.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Hap said:


> I'd venture a safe bet IF Penny is traded to Portland, he wouldn't see a minute of playing time. Not only because he's not ready, but because they'd probably eat his contract.


Or just release him before March so he could sign on to a team for the playoffs. He is not needed in Portland. At all. Just his contract is.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

deanwoof said:


> Or just release him before March so he could sign on to a team for the playoffs. He is not needed in Portland. At all. Just his contract is.


Thats what I meant by "eat his contract". should've been clearer.


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Quick didn't offer any proof, but rather said he "had the sense" that a big trade would happen. I'm hopeful, but I still wouldn't be surprised if the deadline passed without any activity. Quick's assessment didn't sound real convincing.

Other than that, there wasn't much of interest in the chat; just rehashing the past few days, following up on the Telfair incident, talking about where players are going for the break and the discussing the deadline. Nothing important to note.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> Quick didn't offer any proof, but rather said he "had the sense" that a big trade would happen. I'm hopeful, but I still wouldn't be surprised if the deadline passed without any activity. Quick's assessment didn't sound real convincing.
> 
> Other than that, there wasn't much of interest in the chat; just rehashing the past few days, following up on the Telfair incident, talking about where players are going for the break and the discussing the deadline. Nothing important to note.


I'll wait for sa1177 for verification.... :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

hhmmmm nazr mohamiod JO and pierce!


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

In Barrett's Blog today: 
" And one reminder, we have moved our Courtside Monday Night radio show next week from Monday to Thursday. Thursday is the trade deadline and we thought we'd rather do a show on that day than Monday. We'll have special guests, *and possibly some breaking news*, as teams make their final moves of the season. That'll be at 6 o'clock Thursday night."

Maybe a hint of some of the same? Is Nash a -- :wiz: ??

gatorpops


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> In Barrett's Blog today:
> " And one reminder, we have moved our Courtside Monday Night radio show next week from Monday to Thursday. Thursday is the trade deadline and we thought we'd rather do a show on that day than Monday. We'll have special guests, *and possibly some breaking news*, as teams make their final moves of the season. That'll be at 6 o'clock Thursday night."
> 
> Maybe a hint of some of the same? Is Nash a -- :wiz: ??
> ...


god I hope we have a trade done before then. 2 more games with the crap they passed off as basketball might just kill my remaining interest.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

gatorpops said:


> Maybe a hint of some of the same? Is Nash a -- :wiz: ??


A fairy?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

that would be a wizard 

well t -7 days and counting


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Can you bet points on if we make a trade or not? I'd bet we don't.


----------



## Sheed30 (Apr 3, 2003)

well, it looks like the blazer will do the NY deal if David Lee is included is the report that will be out tommorrow.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

Sheed30 said:


> well, it looks like the blazer will do the NY deal if David Lee is included is the report that will be out tommorrow.


  

Please elaborate! :biggrin:


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

where is SA when we need him 

but if we do the lee trade will that mean we do another trade?


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I'm getting excited to get this year over...another miserable year in Blazerville for me....


Atleast March Madness, Baseball and the offseason is arriving soon....

last offseason has been more interesting than this year for the Blazers..we need to do something soon.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> Maybe a hint of some of the same? Is Nash a -- :wiz: ??


A dunce?

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I'm getting excited to get this year over...another miserable year in Blazerville for me....
> 
> 
> Atleast March Madness, Baseball and the offseason is arriving soon....
> ...


You won't be so happy when the zags go down to the lions next Saturday!

:clap:


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

Xericx said:


> You won't be so happy when the zags go down to the lions next Saturday!
> 
> :clap:


Hah. 

Yea right, Loyola Marymount doesn't have a chance.


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

if this happens, i will never forgive our management.


horrendous deal for us. New York is essentially getting two heavy-hitters for a player who USED to be nice and an unproven youth. which we have plenty of at the moment, might i add.



HORRIBLE move, i dont see this happening if the front office has any got-damn sense.


ugh, im mad this is even being discussed.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> I'll see it when I believe it after they've introduced the players.


I won't.

Remember Trent Hassell? :biggrin:


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

ryanjend22 said:


> if this happens, i will never forgive our management.
> 
> 
> horrendous deal for us. New York is essentially getting two heavy-hitters for a player who USED to be nice and an unproven youth. which we have plenty of at the moment, might i add.
> ...



Who doesnt have any sense? As has been said over and over in various threads regarding this trade, we'd want Penny for his expiring contract, not what he can do on the court.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i am glad now we didnt get hassell


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Who doesnt have any sense? As has been said over and over in various threads regarding this trade, we'd want Penny for his expiring contract, not what he can do on the court.


I'd guess it's because the small forwards we DO have, haven't shown us that they're worth the risk of trading Darius for JUST David Lee. Thats not a knock on Lee, or what he can be, but the trade-off isn't really justifiable yet.

now, if we trade Darius for a Frye type player (who's showing something now) that makes the SF position downgrade not so bad, it'd be ok.

But this puts a huge onus on Outlaw and Patterson, of which Outlaw hasn't show he's ready and Ruben is...well...Ruben.


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Actually Hap, I think it more or less means POR is looking at a probable SF in the draft...and from where they will be picking #3-#5, that is ALL they will have to choose from, outside of LaMarcus Aldridge....

Adam Morrison....Rudy Gay...Andrea Bargnani...Shawne Williams....Rodney Carney...

ALL SF types....

I would expect POR to make an additional trade...trying to unload Ruben for an expiring contract and a pick...

At least this would appear that mgmt has a plan....

Letting Nate evaluate the team and then dealing off players from there...


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

agreed kmurph and any of those will be a better team player than miles


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Kmurph said:


> Actually Hap, I think it more or less means POR is looking at a probable SF in the draft...and from where they will be picking #3-#5, that is ALL they will have to choose from, outside of LaMarcus Aldridge....
> 
> Adam Morrison....Rudy Gay...Andrea Bargnani...Shawne Williams....Rodney Carney...
> 
> ...


if thats the case, and we get who we/they want and he turns out to be worth the trade/pick, I'll be happy. Just so far, we haven't exactly had a "bang, kapow" type drafts with Nash. Well, thats really only true with Webster, and he might still turn out to be really good.

I guess this years draft (assuming of course, Morrison comes out..which considering his value vs what Oden probably will be next year, he'd be smart to come out) is good to be "weak". If you miss out on Oden next year, isn't the drop off pretty big? This year, if you miss out on Gay, is the drop off between him and Morrison that vast?


----------



## Kmurph (May 7, 2003)

Actually in both years...I think there is a gap b\t the 1st 5 players and the rest of the draft...

Yes Oden is the prize in 07' and on a level by himself, however next year is "potentially" stronger than this year IMO...ironically at PF...with guys like Kevin Durant, Brandan Wright, Josh McRoberts and Shawne Williams (SF - and only if he doesn't declare this year)...

I think the chances that POR sees more "bang" for their pick this year is MUCH greater than the last 2 years, just based on the fact there are no 18yr old HS players to be drafted...

Morrison, Gay, Aldridge I would all expect to have more of an impact than either Webster or Telfair did...Bargnani and Williams are more of a mystery to me.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

i think that morrison and aldridge will mos tthe most instant impact with bargnani gay taking longer but not too much


----------



## ryanjend22 (Jan 23, 2004)

BEER&BASKETBALL said:


> Who doesnt have any sense? As has been said over and over in various threads regarding this trade, we'd want Penny for his expiring contract, not what he can do on the court.


yeah, well i like darius. id like to keep him. and why would we even want lee?

and to be honest, i dont want to lose all our games for the remainder of the season. so yes the office has no sense IMO.


----------



## ThatBlazerGuy (May 1, 2003)

Frye must be included if they want Miles. Dont cave in Nash, damit.


----------

